# Sponsorship Undertaking form SU07/12



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

Could someone please clarify what this form is actually for? I'm not sure if I need to fill it in for my Fiance or not?
She is applying for a Fiance Visa and the wording online says...

"If you are appyling for settlement as the parent, grandparent or other dependant relative of someone in the UK, your sponsor needs to complete and sign the Sponsorship Undertaking Form (SU07).

Is this form only for if my Fiance has children? She does not have children, so do I not need to fill this in as her sponsor?

Sorry again, but we don't want to miss anything.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You don't have to fill it out. As it states, it's not for a spouse but other adult dependents. However, there are some visa agents who deal with applications on the sub-continent who insist on it even for a spouse visa.


----------



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks nyclon. I can see why it's confusing. Poorly worded. Sponsorship Undertaking comes across as exactly that. I felt a need to fill it out.
I will send to my fiance in Russia, but will tell her she does not need it.


----------



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

She put date you wish to travel to the UK as 10.10.2013. Is that reasonable considering most of these applications take around 60 days max to process?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

She can apply no more than 3 months before she hopes to travel. If that's when she hopes to travel, it's fine. It's not etched in stone. They just want to get an idea of when she wants to travel. 3 things could happen with a successful application. It gets processed and is issued with a valid from date reflecting the date of the decision which could be before the intended date of travel. In other words, they ignore the prospective date of travel. It gets processed and is issued with the requested date of travel. It gets processed and isn't issued until after the intended date of travel but is valid from the date of the decision.


----------



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

Excellent clarification. Thanks again nyclon. She is filling in online application as we speak.


----------



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

Can I just ask another question? Does it matter that my landlord letter for my rented house is dated 18 June 2013. She is applying today. 7 Aug 2013.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

signifi said:


> Can I just ask another question? Does it matter that my landlord letter for my rented house is dated 18 June 2013. She is applying today. 7 Aug 2013.


That should be fine. Financial documents like pay slips and bank statements can be no more than 28 days old but other documents are fine if they are a couple of month's old.


----------



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

Once again, thank you very much nyclon.


----------



## trinko (May 30, 2014)

"I have been asked to summit the Sponsorship undertaking form. I have applied under the Pbs Tier 5 (Temporary worker - Religious) visa category. The visa requested is for less than 6months. am i supposed to give this form."


----------

